# Kann nicht auf MySQL zugreifen (IIS 7.5 Mysql 5.1.43 PHP 5.3.2)



## JackAv (20. April 2010)

Hallo
Ich hab ein Problem.
Ich habe IIS7.5 mit PHP 5.3.2(NTS) installiert und kann jetzt mit php webaplikationen nicht auf den mysqlserver connecten. (getestet bei localhost und anderen mysql server mit IP 192.168.2.7)
Wenn ich dan versuche mit einem PHP script zu connecten dauert es erstmal lange und dann bekomm ich folgende meldungen:
Bei der Joomla Installation heist es z.B. 





> Es konnte keine Verbindung zur Datenbank hergestellt werden! Der Connector gab folgenden Fehler zurück: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL



bei PHPmyAdmin


> #2002 Die Anmeldung am MySQL-Server ist fehlgeschlagen.



Kann mit bitte wer erklären wo der fehler ist?
PHPIfo teil zu mysql:

```
mysql
MySQL Support	enabled
Active Persistent Links 	0
Active Links 	0
Client API version 	mysqlnd 5.0.7-dev - 091210 - $Revision: 294543 $

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mysql.allow_local_infile	On	On
mysql.allow_persistent	On	On
mysql.connect_timeout	60	60
mysql.default_host	no value	no value
mysql.default_password	no value	no value
mysql.default_port	no value	no value
mysql.default_socket	no value	no value
mysql.default_user	no value	no value
mysql.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysql.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysql.trace_mode	Off	Off

mysqli
MysqlI Support	enabled
Client API library version 	mysqlnd 5.0.7-dev - 091210 - $Revision: 294543 $
Active Persistent Links 	0
Inactive Persistent Links 	0
Active Links 	0

Directive	Local Value	Master Value
mysqli.allow_local_infile	On	On
mysqli.allow_persistent	On	On
mysqli.default_host	no value	no value
mysqli.default_port	3306	3306
mysqli.default_pw	no value	no value
mysqli.default_socket	no value	no value
mysqli.default_user	no value	no value
mysqli.max_links	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysqli.max_persistent	Unlimited	Unlimited
mysqli.reconnect	Off	Off

mysqlnd
mysqlnd	enabled
Version 	mysqlnd 5.0.7-dev - 091210 - $Revision: 294543 $
Compression 	supported
Command buffer size 	4096
Read buffer size 	32768
Read timeout 	31536000
Collecting statistics 	Yes
Collecting memory statistics 	No

Client statistics	
bytes_sent 	0
bytes_received 	0
packets_sent 	0
packets_received 	0
protocol_overhead_in 	0
protocol_overhead_out 	0
bytes_received_ok_packet 	0
bytes_received_eof_packet 	0
bytes_received_rset_header_packet 	0
bytes_received_rset_field_meta_packet 	0
bytes_received_rset_row_packet 	0
bytes_received_prepare_response_packet 	0
bytes_received_change_user_packet 	0
packets_sent_command 	0
packets_received_ok 	0
packets_received_eof 	0
packets_received_rset_header 	0
packets_received_rset_field_meta 	0
packets_received_rset_row 	0
packets_received_prepare_response 	0
packets_received_change_user 	0
result_set_queries 	0
non_result_set_queries 	0
no_index_used 	0
bad_index_used 	0
slow_queries 	0
buffered_sets 	0
unbuffered_sets 	0
ps_buffered_sets 	0
ps_unbuffered_sets 	0
flushed_normal_sets 	0
flushed_ps_sets 	0
ps_prepared_never_executed 	0
ps_prepared_once_executed 	0
rows_fetched_from_server_normal 	0
rows_fetched_from_server_ps 	0
rows_buffered_from_client_normal 	0
rows_buffered_from_client_ps 	0
rows_fetched_from_client_normal_buffered 	0
rows_fetched_from_client_normal_unbuffered 	0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_buffered 	0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_unbuffered 	0
rows_fetched_from_client_ps_cursor 	0
rows_affected_normal 	0
rows_affected_ps 	0
rows_skipped_normal 	0
rows_skipped_ps 	0
copy_on_write_saved 	0
copy_on_write_performed 	0
command_buffer_too_small 	0
connect_success 	0
connect_failure 	3
connection_reused 	0
reconnect 	0
pconnect_success 	0
active_connections 	0
active_persistent_connections 	0
explicit_close 	0
implicit_close 	0
disconnect_close 	0
in_middle_of_command_close 	0
explicit_free_result 	0
implicit_free_result 	0
explicit_stmt_close 	0
implicit_stmt_close 	0
mem_emalloc_count 	0
mem_emalloc_ammount 	0
mem_ecalloc_count 	0
mem_ecalloc_ammount 	0
mem_erealloc_count 	0
mem_erealloc_ammount 	0
mem_efree_count 	3
mem_malloc_count 	0
mem_malloc_ammount 	0
mem_calloc_count 	0
mem_calloc_ammount 	0
mem_realloc_count 	0
mem_realloc_ammount 	0
mem_free_count 	0
proto_text_fetched_null 	0
proto_text_fetched_bit 	0
proto_text_fetched_tinyint 	0
proto_text_fetched_short 	0
proto_text_fetched_int24 	0
proto_text_fetched_int 	0
proto_text_fetched_bigint 	0
proto_text_fetched_decimal 	0
proto_text_fetched_float 	0
proto_text_fetched_double 	0
proto_text_fetched_date 	0
proto_text_fetched_year 	0
proto_text_fetched_time 	0
proto_text_fetched_datetime 	0
proto_text_fetched_timestamp 	0
proto_text_fetched_string 	0
proto_text_fetched_blob 	0
proto_text_fetched_enum 	0
proto_text_fetched_set 	0
proto_text_fetched_geometry 	0
proto_text_fetched_other 	0
proto_binary_fetched_null 	0
proto_binary_fetched_bit 	0
proto_binary_fetched_tinyint 	0
proto_binary_fetched_short 	0
proto_binary_fetched_int24 	0
proto_binary_fetched_int 	0
proto_binary_fetched_bigint 	0
proto_binary_fetched_decimal 	0
proto_binary_fetched_float 	0
proto_binary_fetched_double 	0
proto_binary_fetched_date 	0
proto_binary_fetched_year 	0
proto_binary_fetched_time 	0
proto_binary_fetched_datetime 	0
proto_binary_fetched_timestamp 	0
proto_binary_fetched_string 	0
proto_binary_fetched_blob 	0
proto_binary_fetched_enum 	0
proto_binary_fetched_set 	0
proto_binary_fetched_geometry 	0
proto_binary_fetched_other 	0
init_command_executed_count 	0
init_command_failed_count 	0
com_quit 	0
com_init_db 	0
com_query 	0
com_field_list 	0
com_create_db 	0
com_drop_db 	0
com_refresh 	0
com_shutdown 	0
com_statistics 	0
com_process_info 	0
com_connect 	0
com_process_kill 	0
com_debug 	0
com_ping 	0
com_time 	0
com_delayed_insert 	0
com_change_user 	0
com_binlog_dump 	0
com_table_dump 	0
com_connect_out 	0
com_register_slave 	0
com_stmt_prepare 	0
com_stmt_execute 	0
com_stmt_send_long_data 	0
com_stmt_close 	0
com_stmt_reset 	0
com_stmt_set_option 	0
com_stmt_fetch 	0
com_deamon 	0
```


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (20. April 2010)

Hey,


mal ganz simple Fragen ...
Läuft der Server auch ?
Hast du vlt zu hohe Firewalleinstellungen, die den lokalen Zugriff blocken?

mfg

bo


----------



## JackAv (20. April 2010)

JA klar läuft der server.
Ich versuch jetzt mal von server2(win xp pro mit abysswbserver) aus mit phpmyadmin den datenbankserver anzusprechen.
Ich denk momentan halt es liegt an den PHP einstellungen.
Das Serversystem ist übrigens windows server 2008 rc2.


EDIT:
Solangsam hab ich doch zweifel
Ich glaub der MySQL Server ist doc off weil ich auch mit phpmyadmin von server 2 nicht verbinden kann. (http://whitewire.ath.cx/serversql/ <--> user:root pw:sqltest)
allerdings kann ich auch nicht von dem server auf die datenbank von server 2 verbinden.
das verwirrt mich jetzt.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (20. April 2010)

So "klar" ist es manchmal nicht

Es liegt eher weniger an den PHP Einstellungen, dass du dich nicht zur mySQL verbinden kannst.

Kommst du per Console auf den mysql Server?


----------



## tombe (20. April 2010)

Verstehe ich das richtig, du willst von einem Server auf die Datenbank eines anderen Server zugreifen Das geht doch normalerweise gar nicht!! Das (PHP) Skript und die Datenbank muss auf dem gleichen Server liegen.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (20. April 2010)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, du willst von einem Server auf die Datenbank eines anderen Server zugreifen Das geht doch normalerweise gar nicht!! Das (PHP) Skript und die Datenbank muss auf dem gleichen Server liegen.



Wie meinst du das?

Wenn der mysql Server über eine IP und nicht nur über "localhost" erreichbar ist 
und zudem die Firewalleinstellungen stimmen,
kann man doch "gewisse" Variablen wie "mysql host" ändern.
PHPmyAdmin macht ja nichts anderes und ich kann mir vorstellen,
dass man die mysql Server IP irgendwo ändern kann.

mfg

bo


----------



## JackAv (20. April 2010)

tombe hat gesagt.:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, du willst von einem Server auf die Datenbank eines anderen Server zugreifen Das geht doch normalerweise gar nicht!! Das (PHP) Skript und die Datenbank muss auf dem gleichen Server liegen.


Doch doch das geht 
Der benutzer muss halt auf einer festen domain bzw ip liegen und auf dieser domain bzw auf allen adressen zugriff erlauben.
Theoretisch muss es also gehn.
Ah auf einmal hat sich was neues ergeben!

:
Hab soeben die firewall bei server 2 abgeschaltet und jetzt ist eine verbindung von dem sqlserver auf server 2 auf die php schnitstelle auf server1 möglich. (Local ging vorher schon deswegen wird die firewall beim hauptsächlichen thema auch keine rolle spielen)
Also liegt das Problem bei dem Mysql Service 
Ich schau dan nochmal ob ich vllt was falsch eingestellt hab oder ähnliches....


----------



## JackAv (20. April 2010)

Also
jetzt sieht es so aus:
PHP und IIS funktioniert einwandfrei!
MySQL macht aber immernoch Probleme.
Ich komm zwar in die MySQL console rein, aber nicht mit PHPmyAdmin.
Woran kann das liegen? Also MySQl und IIS+PHP liegen auf dem selben Server.
Bekomm nach langer Wartezeit als Fehler 
	
	
	



```
#2002 Die Anmeldung am MySQL-Server ist fehlgeschlagen.
```

EDIT:
Wie schon erwähnt auf den extertenen MySQL server t der zugriff:
Beispielsweise eine fertige joomla installation http://whitewire.ath.cx:88/
Hat irgendwer ne idee?

EDIT2:
Ich gebs langsam auf.
Ich werde es unter Hyper-V installieren.
Am besten nehm ich dann auch XP Pro?
Oder noch irgendwer ne idee.
Ich bin um jeden tipp etc dankbar.


----------

